# Any cool ideas for 10-20 gallon tank



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

So I am going to get a 10-gallon tank later.

I want something new(not fish or shrimp) Something like turtles or Frogs or something.

Any ideas I just wanted to get some thought going(As I said before wouldn't get tank for awhile).

By the way I looked at turtles and they wouldn't fit and couldn't find anything on frogs.

Just want some ideas.Like a just plant aquarium or something I wants Ideas!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

You could keep stuff like tree frogs or anoles in a 10-20g tank.

If you got something like a 20g long, you could make a cool beach setup with brackish water and get Indian mudskippers and fiddler crabs (maybe even something like bumblebee gobies for the water part).


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

You could get African Dwarf Frogs but you will need to either lower the water line or try them in something smaller like a 10g because they need to be able to swim all the way up to the surface for air.

Also, if you are interested in frogs another option is to look at terrestrial frogs. I am no expert but perhaps you could select a suitablespecies on the advise of someone at a reptile forum?

I believe there also exist some snakes and lizards (the Green Anole & leopard gecko comes to mind) who are suitable for a tank of your size. I was flipping through Mini-Aquariums by David E. Boruchowitz and came across some chameleons that wer small enough to sit on the tip of a pencil? You would have to do some digging on this. I will try to look the species up when I get home.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

I like the 20 gallon long idea but wouldn't the Mudskipper eat bumblebee gobies? I say a big N-O to snakes a maybe on chameleons. I don't want to have to deal alot in stuff like crickets a maybe if they eat it but rather not really maybe leaning towards part land part water ideas.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

You can have a African Dwarf Frog set up in a 20g; that's what my gang had and it didn't endanger them in no way. If I can be of more help with input there lemme know ;-)

Another thing you may wanna check out, googel image pictures for Camballus patzuarensis orange (CPOs) or look under my aquarium log here to the left. They're very neat too (in looks & behavior).


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

I sort-of like the frogs but whats an OTO??? and the CPO are shrimp aren't they? I like the idea of like a salamander or something like that. something less common among people. Maybe something people can touch like you hold a turtle but sort of pet it or something. And NOTHING that will jump out of a tank first chance it gets!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Oto...I hadn't suggested a Oto had I !? Oto = Otocinclus macrospilus They are extremely cool looking small algae eating fish 
CPOs are dwarf Crayfish.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> I was flipping through Mini-Aquariums by David E. Boruchowitz and came across some chameleons that wer small enough to sit on the tip of a pencil? You would have to do some digging on this. I will try to look the species up when I get home.


I am VERY interested in those chameleons!!! Love to see some on them.


Also I was looking in the frog aquarium you have or something like that and there was an OTO. 

Also Newts seem cool along with the Indian MudSkippers. keep in mind I am completly new to this just want to change it up a bit.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

anyone have any answers on red bellied or Eastern Red-Spotted Newts? Or is there anything on Like Dwarf Chameleons? Or otos I might just go do an all catfish tank(and 2 male swordtails)


----------

